# Do you still have any classical cassette tapes?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I've still got some. A couple of recordings that I have not gotten on CD that I really like are the old Previn RCA recording of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Symphony and Eugen Jochum's last recording of Beethoven's 9th on EMI. I see used copies of those recordings are available on Amazon now, but I still have the old tapes. A few years back I got a good deal on a 3 motor tape player that sounds pretty good. I remember getting fed up with surface noise from LPs and getting tapes way back before I got a CD player. Wow and flutter on some tapes can be worse than surface noise on an LP though. Lucky CDs came along and made the choice easy. But I still have a bunch of old tapes in a closet. If anyone saw Guardians of the Galaxy the cassette tape is featured. Think they will ever make a comeback?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

No, they won't make a comeback. Too prone to damage (remember the tape getting jammed in the player) and loss of sound quality. Before CD's, they were conveniently small, and very portable. But now that you can include volumes of music on a digital music player, like an iPod, and with CD's, DVD's, and Blu-ray discs, there is no need for it. Nobody ever pines for the good old days of cassette tapes like they do for vinyl. It was a useful medium for its time, but that time is gone.

I had one or two tapes left until a couple of years back when I bought my first car that didn't also have a tape deck. When I no longer had a means to listen to them (and no desire to buy a tape player), I tossed them.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I have rather a lot although my cassette deck was binned when only one channel appeared to work-things like DG Karajan Bruckner 3/6/9,Dutoit/Roge Ravel Piano Concertos,Haitink Shostakovich (cannot remember which works) Kleiber Brahms 4,-this is off the top of my head and the thought of getting the box out form under the stairs will probably make me a little miserable-all that music that I cannot listen to..........mind one thought springs to mind-I switched to cassettes when I could not cope with scratches or slightest surface noise on classical vinyl-the last straw was when I smashed a copy of Kondrashin VPO Dvorak 9th in a fit of pique because of clicks....I think some of those who bang on about the benefits of vinyl forget...I did not mind clicks on the first Clash album but......!

^^^^^^^^oh I was one of those who recognised the avatar but am just too naturally cold to even mention it!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Does a chicken have lips?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> I could not cope with scratches or slightest surface noise on classical vinyl-the last straw was when I smashed a copy of Kondrashin VPO Dvorak 9th in a fit of pique because of clicks....I think some of those who bang on about the benefits of vinyl forget...I did not mind clicks on the first Clash album but......!


Click pop is tolerable on punk and rock - not classical. Smash them nasty old noisey LPS.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Loads. And I still have my tape deck. I don't play them very often. Back in the late 90's I transfered them over to MiniDisc (Because, you know, MiniDisc is the format of the future) because I had heard of something called "Tape Rot". If cassette tapes do make a comeback, it will be the sort of novelty renaissance in the niche market that Vinyl has had.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My answer to this question is a qualified 'yes'. 
We had a nice little collection of cassettes, mostly folk music, but I got rid of them last year. There were no classical tapes as such, but we did have a cassette of a Russian Orthodox Mass of St John Chrysostom and another of medieval & renaissance songs sung by the Norwich Waits. I still have them, because they are both lovely and probably hard to find a replacement on cd. Luckily the cd player we bought to play my Suzuki cds when my computer was offline early this year also has a cassette player, so we can still play them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

No. Never bought a classical tape. I used to record stuff off Radio 3 years ago, but now I have no tapes at all (except for a Smurfs tape that a child gave me as a present 25 years ago when I was a teacher - hahaha!) and no way of playing them. I cannot envisage why they would make a come-back


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a lot of them-some of my best collected performances are on cassettes.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no more cassette tapes left. The tapes I had left were of my own compositions, so I bought an inexpensive cassette -> mp3 USB converter for cheap (about $10) and now I listen to those.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I bought some recently, as they are very cheap and I have a caesette player.
There are so many wonderful recordings unavailable on CD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Quite honestly, I didn't really pay any attention to Classical until the CD revolution was well underway. My first couple of CD Classical purchases were Dvorak's Slavonic Dances on Naxos, and a Wagner-Without-Words CD on the Laserlight label - I think it was called Magic Fire Music. Long since gone. On cassette, I had Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony - maybe conducted by Abbado? I had a Mozart Magic Flute highlights tape - couldn't tell you who conducted it - I lost it several years ago. When I started my earnest interest in Classical music, Klemperer's recording of the Magic Flute was my first purchase.

I remembered being quite concerned with my tapes. I was buying lots of CD's, but in my car I only had a tape deck, so I would record them to tape. I would take care to get the metal tapes (CrO2), because I was told they would last a lot longer. Found some a few years back - the sound quality was no better than my normal tapes. I don't miss those days - although most of my tape collection was punk and alternative.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, but no tapes in my collection and not missing them at all
They were never of the same quality as records and a long way behind digital media, so I don't see any comeback happening


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I had several dozen from back when they were the only way to listen to classical of your own choosing in the car. They're mostly in a bag in the basement somewhere, I think, maybe.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do, buried somewhere in the basement. But does anyone have 8-track tapes of classical?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I claim a few cassettes and I still sport a cassette deck in my main stereo system (a TEAC W-850R, double cassette deck), but my classical cassette collection was never large. I preferred jazz and punk rock on cassette, and I still carry a shoebox full of these in my old Jeep, which still has a cassette player (along with a CD player).









Most of the classical cassettes I have I long ago transferred to Writeable CDs. I still occasionally crack out a cassette in the main system; I have a few gems in that media that I don't have available on either LP or CD. And the quality is pretty good, though not up to that of my TEAC A-6010 reel-to-reel.









Of course, I also have a lot of tapes that I recorded years ago. It wasn't always as it is now, with any piece of music at your immediate beck and call via the internet. I used to record radio transmissions and friends' records and even my own howling and guitar banging. None of this last material has yet gone digital.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I do, buried somewhere in the basement. But does anyone have 8-track tapes of classical?


I did have several classical 8-tracks a long time ago: a Karajan _Pictures at an Exhibition_ and an Andre Previn/LSO Walton First.

Cassettes were my introduction to classical music collecting--recording music broadcast by the local classical radio station. I could afford cheap blank cassettes far more than LPs, so that's mostly what my early collection consisted of. I can remember daydreaming about the day I could afford to buy a box of ten Maxell high bias tapes.

Eventually, I could afford Maxell and TDK, so I still have hundreds of cassettes (few are pre-recorded). The tapes have remained in good shape. That, and a good Tascam deck, have saved me from having any trouble with tape rot or tapes jamming or any of the other cassette maladies. I don't buy cassettes any more but so much of my collection is on tape it'd either cost me a fortune to replace it or more time than I have to convert it.

Besides, I still look at the walk-in closet full of cassettes and remember all the hours I've invested in collecting them and what, as a hobby--no, as a _passion_--classical music has meant in my life over the last 40+ years.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah, this question reminds me of the cassette box of John Adams' _Nixon in China_ that I bought in the Tower Records in Greenwich Village in 1988. Has it really been a quarter of a century?

Those cassettes are long gone. As is Tower Records, now that I think of it.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I hadn't played them in years. I recently bought a Sony Cassette deck at an Estate Sale. I played a few and was depressed at how "low-fi" they sounded in comparison to all of the other media that I listen to. Hauled the lot out to the Salvation Army.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I have a number of cassette tapes stored somewhere. Leastwise I don't recall having jettisoned them. Problem is, my home cassette deck gave up the ghost years ago. I've a cassette player in my now ancient car, but it eats tapes and is not worth repairing for what few tapes I have (assuming I can find them). In any case the vast majority of my tapes are dubs of LPs from my music library, recorded for playback in a long gone Ford Torino back in the day.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

What's a cassette tape?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MrCello said:


> What's a cassette tape?


Ask the clerk at the General Store. He usually shelves them between the horse shoes and the muzzle loaders.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I got rid of my cassette tapes in the early or middle 1980s. I don't recall why I ever started buying them, as I had a large and still actively growing LP collection at the time, too. Nevertheless, cassettes represented only a small fraction of my collection. I no longer have either a cassette player, nor a turntable.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Never really got into collecting music on cassette. The few cassettes I have are concerts I recorded off the air from WMHT...


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

I have some cassette tapes that I just can't throw away, for example:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't think I ever bought any Classical on Cassette, was stuck on LPs in the seventies and those seemed to work well for me.. Cassettes for me more had the purpose of being recorded at home, I have several hundred with air checks I did from the Swedish National Classical Channel under about 20 years (from 1979 on), lots of music that has never been released commercially. As I said in another thread, my ambition is to digitise these when I retire proper, a fun little hobby!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A good deal, including some radio concerts, but now they´re just archives ... have manged to substitute almost all of the repertoire into LPs, CDs and downloads.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Not anymore as I have nothing to play them on. But I used to have Schubert's Trout quintet on tape years ago. I also had my first encounter with Beethoven's Moonlight sonata on cassette tape, played by Peter Katin. First movement nice and slow (my current CD plays too quick for my taste)


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

As a teen I went everywhere with my walkman and backpack loaded up with classical tapes - old DG Karajan stuff and EMI and those semi-opaque off-brand bargain bin cassettes with dreadful performances of standard rep. I even recorded stuff off the local classical station (it listed what it would play in the paper - fine times!) AND got friends to record some live broadcasts I played in and listened to those on casette! I was very slow to the CD as I couldn't afford a discman and they skipped anyway when walking about and then I was early to digital music - my cassettes were the last music collection I had any sense of ownership and pride in. God only knows where they are now as I gave them all all away


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Except for some cassette tapes I picked up at garage sales, most of my music that was on cassettes was recorded from LPs to cassette and was higher quality than the commercial pre-recorded cassettes because of the equipment I used and the poor quality of commercial pre-recorded cassettes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Never had any classical tapes - one of the advantages of starting my collection during the CD era, I suppose. I collected about 30 or so rock music cassettes in the 80s/very early 90s but this was primarily for storage solution reasons - I'm afraid to say they never really caught on with me and from about 1993 I moved on exclusively to CDs once I bought my first player and stuffed my 500+ vinyl albums plus cassettes into a built-in wardrobe, where they remained unloved until I gratefully started selling them off to an ex-colleague.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I bought some recently, as they are very cheap and I have a caesette player.
> There are so many wonderful recordings unavailable on CD.


Actually I find that is not the case anymore. For a while I had the classic Ormandy EMI recording of 4 Legends from the Kalevala on tape. Then one day I was in a shop and saw a used copy on CD for only $7. I also have a tape of Svetlanov conducting Liadov, but I have seen that on CD too.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes. Some DG, mostly Beethoven, as well as a few from the GDR. Ostalgia...


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

All this has excavated an even older memory - probably around 1980 - of recording onto Memorex cassettes my public library's scratchy LPs* of Glenn Gould playing The Well-Tempered Clavier so I could listen to the music after the records had to be returned.

That had to have been the first recording of classical music I ever "owned". And probably my first act of copyright infringement, as well!

* Today, public library CDs are equally beat up. But at least they can usually be played without skips. Another reason to shed no tears over the fading away of vinyl.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I still have hundreds, which I'm slowly wading through. Unfortunately my Dragon died years ago and it is difficult to find a quality deck. Also many of the tapes are failing (with EMI high on the list). If I run across a bad cassette I try to replace it with a cd of the same recording, which is harder than you think. Many times the cd recording is long out of print. I could find the Muti Scriabin 1 as a cheap used cd, but Boult's recording of Parry 5 can only be found as an expensive collectable. And the replacement of a cassette of a Poulenc suite is only available in a large box set. This is going to be a long process.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I still have a number of cassettes (typically TDK or Maxell, type II high bias, metallic) that I recorded from LPs in years past (I had many more over a decade ago before converting them to CD-Rs and replacing the others with CDs and even a few LPs). They still sound very good, but no, they're not CDs in quality and durability. They are kind of like CD-Rs: useful, recordable, mobile, flexible, but with their longevity questionable.

My cassette player, Technics RS-TR575, is still running very darn good. So with all that said, I don't think cassettes will really become obsolete. The medium will just hang on, if on the fringes.

And speaking of Technics.....nah, I digress.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmm... then there was that Midori recording of Paganini's Violin Concerto No. 1 that I taped off WQXR.

That one saw a lot of play. I still haven't found another performance that I've enjoyed as much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I used mainly Denon blank cassettes and a Yamaha cassette deck to record them. Still have the deck. Can't remember which cartridges but here is a Denon:


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I used mainly Denon blank cassettes and a Yamaha cassette deck to record them. Still have the deck. Can't remember which cartridges but here is a Denon:


Ironic that you mentioned yamaha there! The DX7 is a classic synth of theirs that only a few used to good effect.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Most of my cassette tapes are recordings I made from the radio for my own enjoyment. I rarely purchased any commercial cassette tapes.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Most of my cassette tapes are recordings I made from the radio for my own enjoyment. I rarely purchased any commercial cassette tapes.


I did that when I was in school and poor. Taped some rare stuff off the radio like Taneyev Symphony #2. But eventually I got a job and some money. Then Amazon came along and it became easy to get recordings of that kind of stuff.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Radames said:


> I did that when I was in school and poor. Taped some rare stuff off the radio like Taneyev Symphony #2. But eventually I got a job and some money. Then Amazon came along and it became easy to get recordings of that kind of stuff.


Ahhh yes. I remember my high school years, not at all rich and growing up in the Bronx, reading the New York Times radio announcement on a morning on what was going to be broadcasted that afternoon, evening, night (by WQXR or WNCN, the latter I remember fondly), rushing off from school at the end of the day, going to a store to buy blank cassettes (typically TDKs but some Maxell, and regrettably Normal bias, type I), and ready in anticipation of what was going to be featured, and then record away. I remember how much I admired the Chicago, Philadelphia, San Francisco broadcasts, and a number of fine recordings I made (Tennstedt in Bruckner's 8th Symphony with the Philadelphia Orchestra). The Vienna PO was also featured at the time and remembered rushing home to record Giulini's perf. of Bruckner's 9th. Those days were fun!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Radames said:


> I've still got some. A couple of recordings that I have not gotten on CD that I really like are the old Previn RCA recording of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Symphony and Eugen Jochum's last recording of Beethoven's 9th on EMI. I see used copies of those recordings are available on Amazon now, but I still have the old tapes. A few years back I got a good deal on a 3 motor tape player that sounds pretty good. I remember getting fed up with surface noise from LPs and getting tapes way back before I got a CD player. Wow and flutter on some tapes can be worse than surface noise on an LP though. Lucky CDs came along and made the choice easy. But I still have a bunch of old tapes in a closet. If anyone saw Guardians of the Galaxy the cassette tape is featured. Think they will ever make a comeback?


I have seen some cassette tapes but never listened to one. Your interesting thread makes me want to give it a try to listen to a CM cassette tape. I am now curious!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Dozens of homemade, commercial cassette tapes and one tired Denon player were chucked several years ago. Unlike LPs, none of these survived the cull. A cold calculated decision, it was.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

dgee said:


> As a teen I went everywhere with my walkman and backpack loaded up with classical tapes - old DG Karajan stuff and EMI and those semi-opaque off-brand bargain bin cassettes with dreadful performances of standard rep. I even recorded stuff off the local classical station (it listed what it would play in the paper - fine times!) AND got friends to record some live broadcasts I played in and listened to those on casette! I was very slow to the CD as I couldn't afford a discman and they skipped anyway when walking about and then I was early to digital music - my cassettes were the last music collection I had any sense of ownership and pride in. God only knows where they are now as I gave them all all away


 You are much younger than I thought!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I found a cassette tape. Mozart symphonies 39 under Karajan. The quality was bad. Maybe it was an old cassette tape and player device.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I found a cassette tape. Mozart symphonies 39 under Karajan. The quality was bad. Maybe it was an old cassette tape and player device.


When tapes go bad they really sound bad. Same with a tape deck.

I checked my closet and see that I have some classic recordings on cassette. Janis playing Rachmaninoff, Reiner conducting Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead and La Mer, Il Trovatore with Milanov, Szell Mozart 35th and 39th symphonies, Cuyrzon playing Mozart concerti, Rostropovich playing Dvorak. About 100 tapes in all. I found a Karajan doing Haydn 83rd. Even if the sound is still good that is not very stylish Haydn. Trash bin for that one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I heard that cassette tapes have less dynamic range than vinyl?!?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a lot. There's a gizmo that changes cassettes to CD format, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I have a lot. There's a gizmo that changes cassettes to CD format, but I've never tried it.


A lot meaning over a hundred?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I heard that cassette tapes have less dynamic range than vinyl?!?


Depends on the quality of the tape and the recording level.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

For some reason I recorded a Musica Nova concert onto two C-casettes in 2007. I have no idea why. Maybe it was a some kind of a hipster thing? Could have been. I have no recollection if the pieces are any good, since I don't think I have listened to them even once after I recorded them. Well, maybe once, but I think I might have had some alcohol while listening. "Surunkellot" by Riikka Talvitie sounds promising. I have a vague recollection that I might have liked some piece by her sometime in the past...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Radames said:


> Do you still have any classical cassette tapes?


What's a cassette tape?


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

No. I discarded them years ago (with vinyl, which sounds much better than tapes) when I discovered CDs. Digital is just soooo much convenient....In some ways is a pity, because vinyl can sound wonderful...but the dust and clics and pops...ant the hiss in tapes, and the rest of the problems....

Now you can put the whole Bach works on a USB drive or flash card...there is no contest.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

fjf said:


> No. I discarded them years ago (with vinyl, which sounds much better than tapes) when I discovered CDs. Digital is just soooo much convenient....In some ways is a pity, because vinyl can sound wonderful...but the dust and clics and pops...ant the hiss in tapes, and the rest of the problems....
> 
> Now you can put the whole Bach works on a USB drive or flash card...there is no contest.


I would assume a Bach flash drive would cost a lot of money in this market!


----------



## jmb82wdp79 (4 mo ago)

Radames said:


> I've still got some. A couple of recordings that I have not gotten on CD that I really like are the old Previn RCA recording of Rachmaninoff's 3rd Symphony and Eugen Jochum's last recording of Beethoven's 9th on EMI. I see used copies of those recordings are available on Amazon now, but I still have the old tapes. A few years back I got a good deal on a 3 motor tape player that sounds pretty good. I remember getting fed up with surface noise from LPs and getting tapes way back before I got a CD player. Wow and flutter on some tapes can be worse than surface noise on an LP though. Lucky CDs came along and made the choice easy. But I still have a bunch of old tapes in a closet. If anyone saw Guardians of the Galaxy the cassette tape is featured. Think they will ever make a comeback?


I have every classical cassette u could want also have the vinyls as well if u still need sum email me [email protected]


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Re-reading this post from eight years ago, I am reminded that the cassette tape has made something of a comeback (albeit a much smaller one than did vinyl records) since the first comments on this thread. Especially artists in the independent pop/rock genre have started selling their music on cassette. I will admit, though, that though I've purchased quite a few vinyl discs since the vinyl revival (I just got one in the mail today, the Creedence Clearwater Revival "At the Royal Albert Hall: April 14, 1970" black vinyl disc on CRAFT CCR-4, which is something like my sixth vinyl disc or so in the past two weeks), I have not purchased a cassette for years. And am likely not to. However, in recent months I did replace my old TEAC double cassette deck W-850R with a new TEAC double cassette deck W-1200, which is similar to but not quite up to the snuff of the older model. I am considering trying to get the older TEAC repaired; it played well and does a few things the newer model cannot accomplish (like auto tape reverse and greater medium flexibility) but finding a repair service for such things is not quite as easy as it used to be. Still, I value cassettes I recorded, some with my own musical dabblings on them, and have a handful of classical tapes I do not have in any other medium. Though I primarily purchased rock and jazz cassettes (rather than classical) because I played them in my old Jeep. Rock and jazz work better in a vehicle cabin than does classical, which has too large a dynamic range that had me constantly reaching for the volume control. (Remember those days?) The old Jeep is gone, replaced with a newer one that does not even have a CD player (it's all satellite music nowadays), and the old TEAC cassette is dead though replaced with a newer model, and the old reel-to-reel TEAC A-6010 is packed in its box awaiting me to reinsert it into my system, something I haven't done since my residence move some coupIe of years back. (I'll get to it one of these days.)

So today, eight years later, I still play an occasional cassette. (The last ones I played were those by Ian Timothy, a local country-folk-rock guitarist/singer with whom I have an acquaintance.) I have quite a number of jazz and punk rock cassettes which still play rather well in my new TEAC. I haven't replaced some of the cassette music with either CDs or vinyl and so the cassettes remain valuable. They were largely well-cared-for and still play well, though not with the same quality of sound as vinyl, most CDs, or the reel-to-reel tapes I have. As long as I can stay away from streaming I think I'll be okay for a while. Afterall, I have a lot of music to listen to on the various hard media. I don't need streaming yet.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

No but I remember being offended in the late 1980s-early 90s when I was functionally forced to quit buying cassettes because everyone went to CDs.

I liked tape, noise and all. I once disassembled an 8-track tape, spooled it on a cylinder, and played it through my reel-to-reel deck. Because an 8-track has 4 tracks on each side of the tape the sound was jibberish -- all four tracks played simultaneously. Or, to put it another way, it sounded like some operas I've heard.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I've held on to most of mine and do play some (very) occasionally. A good quality tape sounded OK on a decent stereo system, the facility which tapes offer to stop or start mid-track could be useful at times and they were certainly a more versatile vehicle for home burning than blank CDs are.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

In the ca. 2 years before my family got a CD player I bought a bunch of classical MC tapes and I also recorded both stuff from the radio and from LPs for convenience. The sound quality was secondary for a teenager. I also made tape copies of dozens of CDs from friends in the following years when CDs were still comparably rare and expensive. I probably had around 50 (mostly self recorded) cassettes before I stopped bothering with them at some time in the early 1990s.
The 1980s and early 90s were of course also the age of the mix tape with popular music teenagers made for friends; I guess my brother must have made dozens of such mixes.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

> _I heard that cassette tapes have less dynamic range than viny;? Depends on the quality of the tape and the recording level. _


Also depends on the LP quality. I still own and play LPs from as far back as 1950 that sound better than redbook CDs and compare well to super audio. One thing about tape: there was always some hiss.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I've held on to most of mine and do play some (very) occasionally. A good quality tape sounded OK on a decent stereo system, the facility which tapes offer to stop or start mid-track could be useful at times and they were certainly a more versatile vehicle for home burning than blank CDs are.


Well, in the early 1990'es I digitized all my cassette tapes (as well as all my LP's) with the help of a Marantz CD-recorder which burnt the music to CDR's which still play perfectly today. I have not purchased tapes nor LP's since that time.


----------

